# Nursing with poison ivy...



## faithfulmama (Jun 2, 2005)

on my boobs? At least I think it is poison ivy, or some other itchy, bumpy, slightly blistery, spreading rash. It is on both boobs, and various other places. And what can I safely do to treat it? I don't really want to apply something topically to the skin there. It is itching like crazy though. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## linny (Apr 19, 2005)

Are you sure it's poison ivy? It would seem highly suspect that it would be on your chest. Are your hands affected? Could it be shingles? I would seek out a doctors opinion in order to get some relief.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

The May/June '04 issue of Mothering has an article about a mom with poison ivy on her breasts -- do you have that issue? The mother had a nursing 19month old and continued to breastfeed. Apparently she tried a variety of home remedies (doesn't say what they were though) and end the end she found a low-dose steroid compatible with breastfeeding and just limited her dd's nursing on the affected side until the rash went away. Maybe some moms here have some good suggestions but if it is really bothering you or you are not sure it is poison ivy you should probably call your health care provider. Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Tecnu works great...but it's topical..

Jewel weed tincture is also VERY HELPFUL, I had PI this summer and used it with great success...it's also safe to ingest to help build an immunity to PI.

call around to herb shops and natural foods stores, even homebirth midwives (thats where I got mine)

If your in GA, north of atlanta I'd be glad to give you mine! Or let you know where you can buy some.


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

Breastmilk applied several times a day to poison ivy will help with itching and clear it up within a few days. Also, check with a doctor to make sure it is poison ivy, it could be a variety of other things!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Man, I get poison ivy all the time. I am currently battling a little patch on my face, and a few random bumps on my waist, neck and one leg. I have not been out in the yard recently, but I think I know what happened. I must not have washed the shirt I was wearing, the last time I touched PI, in hot enough water.

The oils from the plant will get on and stay on anything like clothes, gardening tools, sticks that fell in a patch of it, your dog... but they only bond with our skin. So you can keep getting it from those objects, as well as the plant, but once the oil bonds with your skin, it isn't contagious to someone else. That's why your baby won't get it from touching your skin. If you know you were in contact with the plant, you can wash the oils off within an hour or so and probably not get a rash.

Once mine starts weeping that lovely yellow ooze, I put powder on it frequently to dry it up. It helps it go away faster and it helps a bit with the itch. I've also done calamine lotion.

DoulaMommy, I _am_ N of Atlanta, and I want some jewel weed tincture! :LOL I would love to be immune to this horrible stuff.


----------



## emsstacey (May 3, 2005)

You probably don't want to use it, but ZANFEL is over-the-counter and will completely get rid of poison ivy. It binds with the oils that cause the itching and helps to wash it away. It really is awesome--the itching will be gone immediately and if it isn't a very severe case--it won't come back.

Hope you're better soon! I hate PI!


----------



## faithfulmama (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm not sure that it is poison ivy. The reason I suspected it was that ds and I were out at the dog park the other day, and he actually got into the bushes, and later nursed. That is the only thing I could think of. I did, however get stung by a bee for the first time about a week ago. I realize now that a few days ago the place where I was stung started itching, and today it is swollen and really itchy. I am wondering if the rash could be related to the bee sting.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
DoulaMommy, I _am_ N of Atlanta, and I want some jewel weed tincture! :LOL I would love to be immune to this horrible stuff.


pming you


----------



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

Um...were you rolling around naked somewhere?


----------

